# music you find annoying beside rap, im trying to be fair



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Polka and klezmer annoy me, i dont know why , but this said i love the wonderful gem of ancient sephardic tradition in spain like the cd called Separdic romance. like some of ensemble sarband repertoire, and has far has poland go i love the polish composer like lutoslawski and penderecki and ect.
:tiphat:


----------

